# Exclusive: Eddie Griffin OR Chris Bosh?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Raptors were always interested in trading down during the draft, but now have Chris Bosh in the post with Davis and JYD. Pretty crowded. Now would the Raptors trade Jerome Williams along with Chris Bosh to the Rocket's for Cuttino Mobley and Eddie Griffin? I am just hypothesizing here, but it's a helper for both teams, mainly the Rockets. Rocket's can look to find that genuine PG to team up with Francis in the backcourt. Posey and Nachbar will remain at the 3. And the Rocket's get the banger they need in Jerome Williams, who has a likeable contract. Bosh will be an upgrade of Griffin. Hopefully.

Raptors will start out with Alvin, Mobley Carter Davis and Griffin. They get a scoring option in Mobley, which they desperately need. I doubt they will give up Bosh for this though, depending on how he fit's into Team Canada.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Ugh. Neither are the sure thing, so I think I'll at least keep the good SG and Griffin....let's trade Griffin and Mobley for Elton Brand!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Elton Brand has offense, and we need a banger. Jerome Williams for Cuttino straight up could inadvertently benefit this team. But we did Griffin to play it out, see if he can break through.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Elton Brand has offense, and we need a banger. Jerome Williams for Cuttino straight up could inadvertently benefit this team. But we did Griffin to play it out, see if he can break through.


We're already low on SGs....I'd trade Cat if we could get maybe an Alvin Williams in return though...


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Ugh. Neither are the sure thing, so I think I'll at least keep the good SG and Griffin....let's trade Griffin and Mobley for Elton Brand!!!


I think it's just cc.net's dream move, now here too?

Don't let this place become cc.net 2 plz!!! :grinning:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's just cc.net's dream move, now here too?
> ...


I was wondering if anyone would catch on...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Elton Brand has offense, and we need a banger. Jerome Williams for Cuttino straight up could inadvertently benefit this team. But we did Griffin to play it out, see if he can break through.


that's what i said in the raptors board :yes:
we (raptors) could use some consistent help on the outside as well as try to unload some of our crowded frontcourt.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Raptor fan speaking here, and that deal ain't gonna happen. Its nice that you're dreaming :laugh: but the Raptors would want something more back. Prolly a 2nd round draft pick.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

One more thing to add in is that Bosh cannot be traded until around December.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Raptor fan speaking here, and that deal ain't gonna happen. Its nice that you're dreaming :laugh: but the Raptors would want something more back. Prolly a 2nd round draft pick.


No trust me if Jerome for Cat happens, the Rocket's will be the one getting the picks. AND, it only happens if the Rocket's find a PG with wingspan, who can defend the Kobe's and Allen's, or a PG like Snow who knows how to deal with them as well. 

*Yea,* it would be crazy if this place become cc.net. Constant "OH MY GOD, ALLAN HOUSTON IS A ROCKET!", "FRANCIS FOR DUNCAN" just chaos.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, Griffin is next Duncan, Badiane is next Olajuwon blah blah blah...


----------

